# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Klub trudnica i roditelja Split: Male tajne roditeljstva

## trinity

Projekt *MALE TAJNE RODITELJSTVA* osmišljen je kao niz radionica i predavanja koje bi roditeljima trebale olakšati ulazak u svijet roditeljskih odgovornosti i približiti svijet djeteta, njegov rast i razvoj, kako fizički tako i psihički. Planirane su radionice o dojenju, praktični savjeti u rješavanju problema po dolasku bebe kući, važnosti i načinu korištenja autosjedalica, o pravilnoj zaštiti zuba kod djece, postporođajnoj depresiji, psihomotornom razvoju djeteta u prve tri godine, psihološkoj spremnosti za vrtić i školu, kalendaru cijepljenja, homeopatskim načinima liječenja i slično.
Cilj ovog projekta je dati roditeljima informacije i znanja koja će poticati na odgovornije roditeljstvo, a time omogućiti njihovoj djeci harmoničnije i sretnije djetinjstvo. 

Do sad su održana slijedeća predavanja:
- RODITELJSTVO - NOVA ULOGA U VAŠEM ŽIVOTU, Željka Friganović Jerončić, prof. psihologije 
- NAJČEŠĆE BOLESTI I KALENDAR CIJEPLJENJA KOD MALE DJECE , Dr. Snježana Kapor Jeričević, pedijatar
- PRVA POMOĆ KOD BEBA I MALE DJECE, Dr. Snježana Kapor Jeričević, pedijatar
- FIZIOTERAPIJSKA IGRAONICA ZA BEBE, Kristina Vidan, viši fizioterapeut

Slijedeći vikend slijede:
*03.11.2007. u 17 h*  SIGURNO U AUTOSJEDALICI, Mr.sc. Vanja Čikeš Keč, Rodina instruktorica
*04.11.2007. u 17 h* ZDRAVI ZUBI OD PRVOG ZUBIĆA, Mr.sc. Luiđa Ivanković, stomatolog

A nakon toga (raspored naknadno): 
- HRANA KAO ZALOG ZDRAVLJU, nutricionist 
- ALTERNATIVNI NAČINI LIJEČENJA DJECE, homeopat
- RAZVOJ MOZGA U RANOM DJETINJSTVU 
- ODGOJ SIGURNE, EMOCIONALNO INTELIGENTNE I SRETNE DJECE, psiholog
- IGRAONICA ZA DJECU, odgajatelj

Sve ovo se odvija u prostorijama Kluba na adresi Pujanke 24, a raspored i više informacija o svemu ovome možete osim na telefonu 376 721 i mobitelu 091/4400 220, naći i na stranicama Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split: http://www.klubtrudnica-split.hr/

Trebam li napomenuti da su predavanja *besplatna* i otvorena za sve.

----------


## trinity

Ovaj vikend besplatna predavanja su:

*subota 10.11.  u 17 h* ALTERNATIVNI NAČINI LIJEČENJA DJECE, Suzana Radica, homeopat
*nedjelja 11.11. u 17 h* HRANA KAO ZALOG ZDRAVLJU, Vinko Radica, nutricionist

Isto tako i dalje idu predavanja iz ciklusa "Znanjem do poroda bez straha"
*subota 10.11.  u 19 h* TRUDNOĆA I POROD; dr. Lidija Pejković, ginekolog; dr. Dario Bojčić, stomatolog
*nedjelja 11.11. u 19 h* EPIDURALNA ANALGEZIJA NA PORODU, dr. Dragica Kopić, anesteziolog

----------


## trinity

*Klub trudnica i roditelja Split* 
srdačno Vas poziva na predavanja i radionice u sklopu projekata  *«Male tajne roditeljstva»* namijenjena roditeljima, za jačanje roditeljskih sposobnosti za odgajanje zdrave, sretne i emocionalno stabilne djece  i *«Znanjem do poroda bez straha»* za buduće roditelje, kako bi spremno i s osmjehom prošli kroz porod i prve dane roditeljstva, a pod pokroviteljstvom  Ministarstva obitelji, branitelja i međugeneracijske solidarnosti. 

*MJESTO ZBIVANJA*: prostorije Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24.

Ovaj vikend Vam predstavljamo:

*Subota, 17.11.07* 
*17.00.h*   ODGOJ SIGURNE EMOCIONALNO SRETNE DJECE, Prof. Igor Longo (MALE TAJNE RODITELJSTVA)
*19.00.h* U IŠĆEKIVANJU PORODA, Prof. Željka Friganović Jerončić (ZNANJEM DO PORODA BEZ STRAHA)

*Nedjelja, 18.11.07*.	
*17.00.h* IGRAONICA ZA DJECU, Prof. Zrinka Matulović (MALE TAJNE RODITELJSTVA)
*19.00.h* DISANJE I RELAKSACIJA NA PORODU, Kristina Vidan, viši fizioterapeut (ZNANJEM DO PORODA BEZ STRAHA)

_Zadovoljno, emocionalno uravnoteženo i sretno dijete raste u sigurnom okružju, stabilnih i sretnih odraslih, koji nastoje prepoznavati potrebe i pomoći mu da ih na socijalno prihvatljiv način zadovoljava. Slušati, uvažavati, razgovarati, pregovarati, vjerovati svome djetetu – samo su neki od značajnih načina kojima djetetu možemo pokazati svoju ljubav. A kako to sve postići uputit će Vas prof. Igor Longo.

Dok  9 mjeseci iščekujemo trenutak poroda i susreta sa malim bićem, u trudnice i partnera javljaju se miješani osjećaji. Koliko su oni uobičajeni, kako se nositi sa njima i kako uživati u trudnoći i porodu, objasniti će Vam Prof. Psihologije Željka Friganović Jerončić.

Odgojiteljica Zrinka Matulović sa mališanima i njihovim roditeljima napraviti će kreativnu radionicu «ususret blagdanima», na kojoj će djeca a i roditelji, izrađivati slike i predmete od raznih materijala-flisa, stiropora, konopa i kaširanog papira. 

Koliko je važno pravilno disanje pri porodu, koje su vrste i razlike u disanju u različitim fazama poroda,  kakva je pravilna relaksacija i koliko Vam to može pomoći  i na koji način, pokazat će Vam u praktičnoj primjeni viši fizioterapeut Kristina Vidan._

Posebno želimo naglasiti da su sva predavanja su besplatna, te da ste Vi a naročito Vaša djeca dobrodošli.  
Sve informacije na mob. 0914400220.

----------


## trinity

*Klub trudnica i roditelja Split* 
srdačno Vas poziva na predavanja i radionice u sklopu projekata  _«Male tajne roditeljstva»_ namijenjena roditeljima, za jačanje roditeljskih sposobnosti za odgajanje zdrave, sretne i emocionalno stabilne djece  i _«Znanjem do poroda bez straha»_ za buduće roditelje, kako bi spremno i s osmjehom prošli kroz porod i prve dane roditeljstva, a pod pokroviteljstvom  Ministarstva obitelji, branitelja i međugeneracijske solidarnosti. 

MJESTO ZBIVANJA: prostorije Kluba trudnica i roditelja Split, Pujanke 24.

Ovaj vikend Vam predstavljamo:

*Subota 08.12.07.*
17.00.h ALTERNATIVNI NAČINI LIJEČENJA, Suzana Radica, homeopat terapeut (MALE TAJNE RODITELJSTVA)
19.00.h TRUDNOĆA I POROD, dr. Lidija Pejković, spec. ginekologije (ZNANJEM DO PORODA BEZ STRAHA)

*Nedjelja 09.11.07.* 
17.00.h ZDRAVI ZUBI OD PRVOG ZUBIĆA, Mr.sc. Luiđa Ivanković, stomatolog (MALE TAJNE RODITELJSTVA)
19.00.h EPIDURALNA ANALGEZIJA NA PORODU, dr. Dragica Kopić, anesteziolog (ZNANJEM DO PORODA BEZ STRAHA)

Homeopat terapeut, Suzana Radica, upoznat će nas sa homeopatijom, drevnim načinom liječenja, koji sagledava organizam kao cjelinu, te prihvaćajući akutne simptome kao dobrodošli znak nekakvog poremećaja u organizmu, potiče organizam da se sam izbori. S obzirom na različitosti svakoga od nas, liječi –od rođenja do duboke starosti- svakoga od nas na drugačiji način, kao posebnu i jedinstvenu jedinku.

Mr. Luiđa Ivanković će vam kroz ovo predavanje govoriti o problemima nicanja prvih zubića kao i sve njihovoj funkciji. Važnost dojenja za orofacijalni razvoj. Faktori rizika za razvoj karijesa i načini sprječavanja istog. Rana zaštita zubi kroz razvoj pravih prehrambenih i higijenskih navika, kao i pravilan izbor sredstava za oralnu higijenu samo su neka od pitanja na koja će vam odgovarati stomatolog s iskustvom u radu upravo s malom djecom.

Dr. Lidija Pejković, ginekolog, provest će nas kroz 9 čarobnih mjeseci trudnoće, preglede koje trudnica mora obaviti, objasniti sve nedoumice o tom periodu intrauterinog života djeteta, promjenama majke, kao i o događajima koji prethode porodu. Porod, donošenje na svijet djeteta, bit će lakši i ugodniji ako su žena i njen partner spremni na to i znaju što ih očekuje.

Dr. Dragica Kopić anesteziolog, prikazat će sve strane epiduralne analgezije pri porodu, način provođenja iste, kao i odgovoriti na sva pitanja kako bi žena i prije poroda mogla napraviti izbor sukladno njenim stavovima i razmišljanjima.

Posebno želimo naglasiti da su sva predavanja su besplatna, te da ste Vi a naročito Vaša djeca dobrodošli.  Sve informacije na mob. 0914400220.

----------

